# [RISOLTO] Eliminare definitivamente XFree (a favore di xorg)

## Cagnulein

Ciao ragazzi, ecco ancora lo scassaballe qui a farvi un'altra domanda  :Razz: 

Ieri l'altro sono passato a xorg senza problemi, ma facendo un 

```
emerge -uDpv world --ask
```

ottengo come risultato

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5  -3dfx -3dnow -bindist -cjk -debug -doc -ipv6 -mmx +nls +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype +xml2  16,984 kB

Total size of downloads: 16,984 kB

```

ora, come faccio a vedere quali sono gl'ebuild che richiedono xfree, e magari reindirizzarli su xorg?

Grazie  :Smile: Last edited by Cagnulein on Fri Apr 30, 2004 10:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Penso che non dovresti avere particolari problemi, cmq per sicurezza puoi lanciare il comando:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

che ti permette di risolvere le dipendenze inverse

----------

## iDarbert

```
emerge --inject --oneshot xfree
```

----------

## Cagnulein

niente da fare, stessa cosa  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --inject --oneshot xfree
> ```
> ...

 

Forese voileva dire

```
# emerge --inject --oneshot x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5
```

----------

## idum

Scusate se mi intrometto: la scelta di passare a xorg e' legata esclusivamente a questioni di licenza GPL oppure ci sono ragioni prestazionali? Ve lo chiedo xchè, dovendo installare un sistema ex-novo, magari mi conviene usare quello invece che xfree..

----------

## Bengio

 *Quote:*   

> Scusate se mi intrometto: la scelta di passare a xorg e' legata esclusivamente a questioni di licenza GPL oppure ci sono ragioni prestazionali? Ve lo chiedo xchè, dovendo installare un sistema ex-novo, magari mi conviene usare quello invece che xfree..

 

In ogni caso, tenendo conto della strada che stanno imboccando tutti e visto che devi installare il sistema ex-novo, ti conviene emergere direttamente XOrg. Per quello che ne so io, non ci sono vantaggi prestazionali, almeno per ora.

Bengio

----------

## Cagnulein

```
bash-2.05b# emerge --inject --oneshot x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

!!! BAD COUNTER in 'x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5'

>>> Injected x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5.

```

questo errore l'ho già visto qui sul forum, ma nessuno ha posto rimedio  :Sad: 

il motivo per cui sono passato a xorg? Semplice curiosità  :Smile: 

Cmq teoricamente xorg si è rivelato un pelo + veloce di xfree all'accensione..per il resto dovrebbe essere uguale...

----------

## randomaze

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> questo errore l'ho già visto qui sul forum, ma nessuno ha posto rimedio 
> 
> 

 

Si lo ha dato a molti... ma nonostante l'errore funziona  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si lo ha dato a molti... ma nonostante l'errore funziona 

 

A me lo da a qualsiasi inject che do.

----------

## Cagnulein

risolto con un bel etc-update -5 stando attento alle cose importanti.

Grazie ragazzi  :Razz: 

----------

## KenTI

scusate facendo emerge inject non va a risovrascrivere i file di configurazione?

e poi se io prima di cancellare xfree ho usato quickpkg posso fare

```

emerge --inject --oneshot --usepkg x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5
```

ed evitare di dover ricompilare tutto da capo?

EDIT:risolto, non sapevo che inject facesse solo finta di installare senza ricompilare   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MyZelF

L'inject non installa nulla, crea semplicemente una fake entry per il pacchetto in /var/db/pkg in modo che le dipendenze risultino soddisfatte.

----------

## bsolar

Ho notato che xfree non è più necessario sul mio sistema (depclean voleva togliere l''iniezione").

Che abbiano sistemato le dipendenze?

----------

## MyZelF

Pare di sì... ho appena emerso xorg su una nuova installazione e l'inject di xfree non è stato necessario. Tanto meglio...  :Wink: 

----------

## popposoft

anche io ho notato un deciso miglioramento nell'avvio di xorg

l'unica cosa che sembra non andare sono i font antialiased.

qualcuno di voi sa se c'è da mettere mano a qualche file di configurazione???

( a parte cambiare tutti i path dei font nel file xorg.conf nel nuovo path /usr/share/fonts...)

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> l'unica cosa che sembra non andare sono i font antialiased.

 

da me funzionano alla perfezione senza toccare nulla..o meglio ecco i passaggi che ho fatto dopo l'installazione di xorg

ho copiato il file XF86config in xorg.conf e poi ho fatto un bel etc-update -5 e ho lasciato fare tutto a lui  :Razz: 

----------

## bustah

Sto in questi momenti installando una nuova Gentoo

Posso specificare direttamente da USE prima di aggiornare Portage (parto da stage2) per utilizzare xorg e non installare nemmeno xfree86? 

 :Embarassed: 

Azzie!

----------

## gutter

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Sto in questi momenti installando una nuova Gentoo
> 
> Posso specificare direttamente da USE prima di aggiornare Portage (parto da stage2) per utilizzare xorg e non installare nemmeno xfree86? 
> 
> Azzie!

 

Devi solo lanciare il comando:

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

e tutto è apposto   :Wink: 

----------

## bustah

Ok ora sta compilando da stage2

Poi faccio l'emerge di xorg 

..mmm, ma poi devo "unmergere" xfree?

----------

## randomaze

 *bustah wrote:*   

> ..mmm, ma poi devo "unmergere" xfree?

 

Non dovresti...

----------

